# D60 manual mode how to-



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Following on from the moon picture the other day, where I hadn't figured out how to use manual mode but realy needed to step down the aperture to show the detail better. Knowing theres a few other D60 newbies here...


singlespeed said:


> Not sure if i can control the aperture as well as shutter speed. Back to the instruction book


Right, Ive figured out the buttons to use the manual program setting. so heres a a basic walk through.

*Select M on the program selector*. ( the easy bit that everyones scared to do)

*Select an ISO speed between 100 - 1600* theres 2 ways to get there.
Press the 'Quick menu' button (bottom left with a magnifying glass on it).
You now have the shutter speed and aperture displayed in the middle of the screen.
_Down the right hand side of the screen theres tabs for image quality, image size, white balance, ISO speed, release mode, focus mode, Auto focus range setting, metering._
Press the 'quick menu' button again and the above tabs are selectable
Use the up/down buttons to select ISO. Press 'OK'
Use the up/down buttons to select ISO speed. Press 'OK'

Press the 'Menu' button.
Using the 5 way selector buttons, press left untill the left hand icons are selected, then use up/down buttons to find the 'shooting menu' under the camera tab. Press 'OK'
Press up/down to 'ISO sensitivity' press 'OK'
Press up/down to the desired ISO setting, press 'OK'

100 requires more light to reach the sensor, either from a larger aperture setting and/or slower shutter speed but gives the best quality. 1600 requires less light to achieve the same exposure, and can be used with a faster shutter speed and smaller aperture but the picture quality will be compromised.

*Select shutter speed.*
Press the 'Quick menu' button so the speed/aperture is shown
Use the 'thumb wheel' and scroll left/right throught the speeds.

Theres a light meter bar graph below the speed/aperture display. In most cases try to center the bars to give a good exposure. Scrolling left will move the bars left, right will move the bars right.

*Select apperture size.*
This is like the shutter speed but theres another button to be pressed.
Behind the 'on/off', 'shutter release' buttons, theres two more buttons.
Press and hold the right hand button ( +/- ) and scrolling left/right to adjust the aperture.

I hope thats clear as mud  and saves any over-exposed moon pics tonight.

Edit.

I forgot to add that the Shutter speed, Aperture and Light-meter bar is also shown through the view finder for some last second tweaking


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

I find it pretty intuitive apart from the iso selection which is a bit of a faff. On canons iso has a dedicated button, which would be better on the D60. I mainly use the P mode or if I want a blurred back ground I will use A mode and open up the apature.
Happy snapping.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You could also select one of the other metering settings to help auto focus on the moon. IIRC


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> You could also select one of the other metering settings to help auto focus on the moon. IIRC


Depending on how much of the viewfinder you can fill with the moon I would say 'spot metering' would be your best bet.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

DrumMonley said:


> I find it pretty intuitive apart from the iso selection which is a bit of a faff. On canons iso has a dedicated button, which would be better on the D60. I mainly use the P mode or if I want a blurred back ground I will use A mode and open up the apature.
> Happy snapping.


Depends on the camera mate, the d60 is an entry level camera for beginners and such. I have a d200 which has its own iso button.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Depending on how much of the viewfinder you can fill with the moon I would say 'spot metering' would be your best bet.


Yip, that's the words I was trying to find:lol:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> You could also select one of the other metering settings to help auto focus on the moon. IIRC


Metering has nothing to do with focusing. I think you mean choose spot metering to get the correct exposure, And use one AF (auto focus) point to focus on the moon. Due to the way the camera works if you place the af point over the edge of the moon so it senses the edge of the moon it should be able to find the focal point easily. Auto focus works by finding lines etc in the image and checking the contrast between two edges of an object.

Of course though the moon is so far away I am betting most people will simply have the focus set to infinity.:thumb:


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

DrumMonley said:


> I find it pretty intuitive apart from *the iso selection which is a bit of a faff. On canons iso has a dedicated button, which would be better on the D60*. I mainly use the P mode or if I want a blurred back ground I will use A mode and open up the apature.
> Happy snapping.


You can have quick access to ISO adjustment by sacrificing the self timer on the function button

Make sure the full menus are displayed-
Press the menu button
Select the setup menu
Select CSM/setup menu
Select 'full' then OK

Select the Custon settings menu
Scroll down to 11. Fn button ( default is for timer release)
Select 'ISO' ok

Now pressing the Fn button and scrolling left/right with the thumb wheel will adjust the ISO without menu steps :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike V said:


> *Metering has nothing to do with focusing. I think you mean choose spot metering to get the correct exposure, And use one AF (auto focus) point to focus on the moon.* Due to the way the camera works if you place the af point over the edge of the moon so it senses the edge of the moon it should be able to find the focal point easily. Auto focus works by finding lines etc in the image and checking the contrast between two edges of an object.
> 
> Of course though the moon is so far away I am betting most people will simply have the focus set to infinity.:thumb:


Yes your correct of course. I didn't put into words what I was thinking. On the D60, centre spot metering for the exposure matches the central autofocus window.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yes your correct of course. I didn't put into words what I was thinking. On the D60, centre spot metering for the exposure matches the central autofocus window.


Yeh your right matey.:thumb:

I know what you mean about trying to explain something. You have to put it down so others can understand it and you often have so much information to share you try to put it all down at once. Thats what happens to me anyway!:lol:

Some things are easier to explain in real life!!:wall:


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

singlespeed said:


> You can have quick access to ISO adjustment by sacrificing the self timer on the function button
> 
> Make sure the full menus are displayed-
> Press the menu button
> ...


Cheers mate, I am gonna try that now, gotta a xmas party thing later and will need to up the ISO for the gloom.
:thumb:


----------

